# new '13 audio build



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Definitely looking forward to seeing this build!

Check out my build thread if you are looking for some ideas.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...-eco-mt-hi-end-full-audio-system-upgrade.html

I have actually used some similar equipment. (P99RS, ML165, L3SE) So I have experience with three of the brands you are looking at. Actually I even used to run some Focal Polyglass drivers too.

You are definitely on the right route to sound quality.

front stage first, no rears, deadened doors, nice source unit, quality gear.

I would absolutely recommend going active if you have the means.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

pretty sure ive browsed your build before ill have to refresh my mind again tho!

yeah I know active would be the best route to go, I went active for a bit 2 vehicles ago with those mids I have and the SEAS Prestige 27TAFNC/G this was like 3 years ago so I don't remember how it sounded but I belive the tweeters were a bit to harsh being aluminum dome, shoulda went with the textile version instead.

active is just much more time consuming but the end result im sure would be worth it.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

For deadener there are the following companies: audio technix, fatmat, stinger, dampilfer, and a few others. Good luck I'll be following this


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

thanks trever, im well aware of companies, its more of whos got the best price for what I want. im thinking of trying second skin or some stuff from sound deadner showdown


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

This who I'm buy all of my deadner from I'm.probably going to go all out and a lil extreme but if you see mt build thread you will see why lol.
http://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not a fan of that sub, much less in a vented box. Cone area is king. There's no replacement for displacement. 

Definitely go with the miniDSP if you want the most powerful and capable processing. You CANNOT get great sound from the Cruze without a lot of parametric equalization on the tweeters. I can show you precisely why with my measurements if you're interested. Passive isn't even an option if you're serious about good sound.

The Boston Acoustics gt-475 is on sale from trechronics.com for $138 shipped until it sells out. It's an excellent amp.

I can't research those mids right now, but what cone material are they and where's the cone breakup? Do you have measurements for them?

There's an excellent compact Seas or Scan speak tweeter for sale on madisound.com that will play nicely down to 1800-1900hz. I don't remember the exact model number but I can look it up later. Or...you can just go big and get the CSS LD25X. 1.25mm xmax and an xbl^2 motor. It's a game-changing tweeter. $125 a pop though...

I'll reply with more when I get to a computer.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

thanks xr ill await your reply later on when your free'd up a bit. why don't you like the ssa icon?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

giantsfan10 said:


> thanks xr ill await your reply later on when your free'd up a bit. why don't you like the ssa icon?


There goes my typing from a phone, LOL. I read that differently. For some reason, my mind read RE SXX. The Icon is actually a pretty good sub IMO.


----------



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey X will that gt-475 be a good match for the sliver Flutes and Vifa tweeters you recommended me? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EROracing said:


> Hey X will that gt-475 be a good match for the sliver Flutes and Vifa tweeters you recommended me?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes, very much so. Definitely lots of power and very high sound quality. I bought one for myself after seeing that price to replace my GT-50. It will match my GT-2300 when I decide to pull out the trunk baffle and carpet everything and make it look more professional.


----------



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yes, very much so. Definitely lots of power and very high sound quality. I bought one for myself after seeing that price to replace my GT-50. It will match my GT-2300 when I decide to pull out the trunk baffle and carpet everything and make it look more professional.


Awesome I'm placing my order! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

how does one go about mounting a tweeter in the pillar. my past 2 vehicles have had the tweeter in the sail panel on the door, with a little w shaped retainer clip that holds it in place. would the same idea work in the pillars?
looking at using these for my tweeters
The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

giantsfan10 said:


> how does one go about mounting a tweeter in the pillar. my past 2 vehicles have had the tweeter in the sail panel on the door, with a little w shaped retainer clip that holds it in place. would the same idea work in the pillars?
> looking at using these for my tweeters
> The Madisound Speaker Store


Just use the stock location and hot glue them into place.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

alrighty thanks, ive put in a order for the gmos044 aswell as the aswc so I can use my pioneer 80prs. as well as my front stage amp was ordered went with the ppi phantom 900.4
tweeters will be ordered later today SEAS Prestige 27TFFNC/G 
heres the specs for those mids im using (gotta see if they still work first)
Mach 5 MLI-65 6.5" woofer
T/S Parameters -
Fs = 62.2 Hz
Re = 3.4 Ohms
Qes = 0.68
Qms = 5.69
Qts = 0.61
Mms = 19.1 grams
Rms = 1.31 kg/s
Cms = 0.342 mm/N
VAS = 6.6 litres
Sd = 116.9 cm2
Xmax = 5.5 mm
Cone Diameter = 12.2 cm

what do you think of those?


----------



## louierocko (Mar 26, 2013)

Did you install those MLI65's yet? I have a pair in my garage that were in my last car. They are very nice. Great detail and really solid Midbass. They also handle high power quite well. I was feeding them with up to 225 watts each. They never sounded stressed at all.



giantsfan10 said:


> alrighty thanks, ive put in a order for the gmos044 aswell as the aswc so I can use my pioneer 80prs. as well as my front stage amp was ordered went with the ppi phantom 900.4
> tweeters will be ordered later today SEAS Prestige 27TFFNC/G
> heres the specs for those mids im using (gotta see if they still work first)
> Mach 5 MLI-65 6.5" woofer
> ...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

louierocko said:


> Did you install those MLI65's yet? I have a pair in my garage that were in my last car. They are very nice. Great detail and really solid Midbass. They also handle high power quite well. I was feeding them with up to 225 watts each. They never sounded stressed at all.


Not to nitpick, but amplifier power is no indicator of how much power the speakers are actually absorbing. It doesn't take more than a 50W peak to drive most mid-woofers to distortion due to mechanical limits. Just something to keep in mind. Many high end drivers are even more efficient. 75W is about the most you'll ever need on front components, and the elimination of DCR from the lack of a high gauge inductor from a passive crossover when going full active even further reduces the power consumption. 

OP, do you want me to move this to the member projects section?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

louierocko-no I haven't installed anything for my stereo yet , I used the mids like 3 years ago and they were pretty good considering what I paid for them. (mach 5 is actually local for me)

xr- no that's okay this thread was more for questions before I bought stuff but I will be starting a new build log thread for my suspension/audio etc in the near future..


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

since installing my pioneer deh80prs I have some pop when turning on/off the car and its quite annoying. and I remember reading guys having some noise while using the pac gm44 loc, and remedying it with tin foil?. I grounded the hu, and gmos044 to the factory ground just due to time and getting a good ground to metal back there was kinda a pita. there is 2 factory ground bolts behind the hu now just to get to them some trimming of the plastic is needed. would grounding to that possibly help out with the pop noise? currently it is just the aftermarket hu in, no addition amps etc atm.


----------

